# eigener Webhoster



## GPGOFORHELP (19. Juni 2005)

Kennt jemand ne Firma, bei der man Resellerwebspace zum verdammt günstigen Preis mieten kann, bzw. ganze Server?

MFG


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Juni 2005)

Gans günstige Server gibt es hier beim Chinesen, nur 2,59€ die Portion.
Also was "verdammt günstiges" kann ich dir schonmal nicht empfehlen da diese Angebote meistens nicht empfehlenswert sind.

www.webhostlist.de da sollten sich auch Resellerangebote finden die es ja mitlerweile bei 3 von 5 Hostern gibt.

Und wenn es gleich ein eigener Rootserver sein soll, sollte man sich sicher sein den auch Managen zu können, wovon ich aufgrund der etwas veralgemeinerten Fragestellung jetzt mal nicht ausgehe.
Aber Managed Server kosten mitlerweile im vergleich zu einem vernünftigem Rootserver auch nichtmehr die Welt.


----------



## alexos (24. Juni 2005)

guck ma hier, vielleicht ist das was für dich:

http://forum.webhostlist.de/show/showthread.php?t=59197


----------

